# Cruz Warns Trump Against Gun Control



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Senator Cruz is absolutely right. I certainly would not vote for Trump 2020 if he signs any gun control into law. Trump would be a very large traitor at that point.



> Sen. Ted Cruz is warning that President Donald Trump making a deal with Democrats on gun legislation might cause conservative voters to stay home in 2020.
> 
> "If Republicans abandon the Second Amendment and demoralize millions of Americans who care deeply about Second Amendment rights," the Texas Republican said, "that could go a long way to electing a President Elizabeth Warren."
> 
> "We're going to see record-setting Democratic turnout. The only element missing is demoralizing conservatives so they stay home. I hope we don't do that," Cruz told reporters at a Thursday breakfast.


https://www.rollcall.com/news/ted-cruz-trump-deal-democrats-gun-control-lead-conservatives-stay-home-2020


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If that happens, and a radical socialist / communist like all the Democrats are gets into power, I foresee open rebellion in the streets.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If that happens, and a radical socialist / communist like all the Democrats are gets into power, I foresee open rebellion in the streets.


It is a real possibility, there can be major riots. People have had enough of gun control and all of the other Commie trash, that comes form DC.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If that happens, and a radical socialist / communist like all the Democrats are gets into power, I foresee open rebellion in the streets.


I don't. It would push things further down that path, but still not far enough. Too many Americans would not want to risk their easy lifestyle for the greater cause.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Confident he will do something rational to appease the ravenous gun grabbers and us too hopefully. Maybe start enforcing existing laws on background checks or similar. I dont think he would be so bold as to try limit the magzine capacity of the scary military assualt rifles. That would really make a lot of preppers mad. lol.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Confident he will do something rational to appease the ravenous gun grabbers and us too hopefully. Maybe start enforcing existing laws on background checks or similar. I dont think he would be so bold as to try limit the magzine capacity of the scary military assualt rifles. That would really make a lot of preppers mad. lol.


I had heard that he was contemplating actually prosecuting those that straw purchase and are caught. Something that is never done. No Red Flag and no Universal Background checks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Pssst, be verwry vwerwy, quiet. I'm hunting seditionists, and Twatoirs.

There are RED Flag Laws in effect, NOW! 

There are screwy wabbits in the state and federal, gooberment......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Pssst, be verwry vwerwy, quiet. I'm hunting seditionists, and Twatoirs.
> 
> There are RED Flag Laws in effect, NOW!
> 
> There are screwy wabbits in the state and federal, gooberment......


Yes and UnConstitutional without question. It will have to be heard by the SCOTUS sooner versus later and no doubt UnConstitutional.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I had heard that he was contemplating actually prosecuting those that straw purchase and are caught. Something that is never done. No Red Flag and no Universal Background checks.


News Flash!!! The president doesn't prosecute anybody. He doesn't even refer that anybody be prosecuted. The only thing he can do is ask the DOJ to prosecute and we all see how THAT has been working out lately. Nobody is even being charged much less prosecuted. Hell, he directed that the documents be declassified and that still hasn't happened. And yeah, yeah, yeah...... we all know that the IG report is coming (hopefully sometime before the second coming of Christ) and heads will roll then. Bullshit! This is all being delayed in the hopes that even if the bad actors do get charged, it will happen next year. Delay, delay, delay. Then if Trump loses the election all charges will simply be dropped or evaporate away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> News Flash!!! The president doesn't prosecute anybody. He doesn't even refer that anybody be prosecuted. The only thing he can do is ask the DOJ to prosecute and we all see how THAT has been working out lately. Nobody is even being charged much less prosecuted. Hell, he directed that the documents be declassified and that still hasn't happened. And yeah, yeah, yeah...... we all know that the IG report is coming (hopefully sometime before the second coming of Christ) and heads will roll then. Bullshit! This is all being delayed in the hopes that even if the bad actors do get charged, it will happen next year. Delay, delay, delay. Then if Trump loses the election all charges will simply be dropped or evaporate away.


Someone piss in your coffee or just kicking back a few 13-14 drinks?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If that happens, and a radical socialist / communist like all the Democrats are gets into power, I foresee open rebellion in the streets.


Is there an altenative? Maybe , Don needs that.

The $#!t head R-s in Senate, that want to do red flag/unconstitutional, *should all be voted out*, now or next cycle. No Compromise . VOTE THEM OUT!!!

Wayne needs to let NRA, be what it should, not his playland; resign no payout Wayne.

I left, and I'm sure not coming back without reform.

That was NRA, HS Precision ad with Lon Horichi, asassin, shooting mother with baby in hand. Ms Weaver.

NRA liked the ad. HS Prescion , DUMPED , LON, what does that tell you about BOTH??

When you can shoot the mother in the face, but at least miss the baby in her arms.......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Is there an altenative? Maybe , Don needs that.
> 
> The $#!t head R-s in Senate, that want to do red flag/unconstitutional, *should all be voted out*, now or next cycle. No Compromise . VOTE THEM OUT!!!
> 
> ...


Lon the assain, a trained FBI Sniper was < 100 yds away


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've already made it clear to the President he will lose my vote if he signs and gun control legislation. I hope he is getting word of those emails and heeds the warning.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Red, salty coffee not withstanding, I still stand by my statement. The pres doesn’t prosecute. That’s the DOJ and so far they haven’t prosecuted a single soul and the documents are still classified.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I fear many may not vote for him because of one "issue". The results will be the end of the US as we know it. What a great trade off. We all knew this, gun control, was going to happen and the libs are pushing it for this one reason. The more votes they can pull away from Trump the better their chances to win. Don't fall into their trap just to make a point or feel better. Bigger things are at stake.

Like ole Jill Biden said sometimes you just have to swallow a bit and vote. The libs understand this while the rest are split over one little thing or another. Wake up people.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I do not understand why, when someone lies answering the questions on the 4473, and fail the background check, the cops are not notified.
Lying on the form is a federal offense. I believe it says that right on the form.
Start prosecuting these people, and straw buyers, first before screwing with our rights as legal gun owners.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I don't. It would push things further down that path, but still not far enough. Too many Americans would not want to risk their easy lifestyle for the greater cause.


You know, someone might have said that in the early 1770's too.
The Revolution didn't begin with one event, there were a number of things that led up to Lexington and Concord. And don't forget, the "Shot heard 'round the world" was fired over an attempt by the government to confiscate arms and ammunition.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I fear many may not vote for him because of one "issue". The results will be the end of the US as we know it. What a great trade off. We all knew this, gun control, was going to happen and the libs are pushing it for this one reason. The more votes they can pull away from Trump the better their chances to win. Don't fall into their trap just to make a point or feel better. Bigger things are at stake.
> 
> Like ole Jill Biden said sometimes you just have to swallow a bit and vote. The libs understand this while the rest are split over one little thing or another. Wake up people.


Sorry, I'm a one issue voter. 
Abortion, gay rights, and other social issues I can overlook.
But Second Amendment, never.
I did not vote for Trump in the primary, but I did vote for him in the general ONLY because I did not want Hillary to have any Supreme Court nominations. My vote was cast ENTIRELY on the preservation of the 2nd.
If Trump sides with Dems on gun control, he has lost me.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You know, someone might have said that in the early 1770's too.
> The Revolution didn't begin with one event, there were a number of things that led up to Lexington and Concord. And don't forget, the "Shot heard 'round the world" was fired over an attempt by the government to confiscate arms and ammunition.


Yep I understand all of that. Things are not the same as then, including technology and the wussification of men. We are still a ways away from any significant resistance.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Yep I understand all of that. Things are not the same as then, including technology and the wussification of men. We are still a ways away from any significant resistance.


There might be a sissification of city men, but there's still a lot of red necks out here in fly over country.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There might be a sissification of city men, but there's still a lot of red necks out here in fly over country.


I still think that it will take a few years of new violations of our liberties by a Dem POTUS and deep state before it could happen. Even then I think a financial catastrophe may be necessary.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If that happens, and a radical socialist / communist like all the Democrats are gets into power, I foresee open rebellion in the streets.


Glenn Beck is hinting heavy our next Prez will likely be a mysterious left wing radical lady who will emerge from the shadows and unite the rabblle of the demonrats into the White House. How do yall speel Mocheele? Now she will love to take everybodys guns. lol. 






.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Pssst, be verwry vwerwy, quiet. I'm hunting seditionists, and Twatoirs.
> 
> There are RED Flag Laws in effect, NOW!
> 
> There are screwy wabbits in the state and federal, gooberment......


Yes there are. In Texas they are called emergency 72 hour mental dententions. In my old job..I carried he paperwork around in the ditty bag. All I needed was some credible person to be willing to write a short narrative alleging how the perp had threatened to do harm to themselves or others..and have it notarized...which I happened to be a notary republican for that kind stuff...lol. Then the propbem child got trussed up and delivered to the nut ward at the big Country Hospital..and gave the nutty mental health pros time to figure out what kinda loose screw they had. Had a few beat me back to town after the nuts said they werent dangergous. They got some to thinking right...and others shipped off somewhere..not sure on that since Reagan shut down most of the nut housees. If the bad boy had guns..if the HMFIC said take em..we took em. lol. Did take a few from time to time. Our old chief was a gun hater so sure they got turned into scrap metal. lol.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Glenn Beck is hinting heavy our next Prez will likely be a mysterious left wing radical lady who will emerge from the shadows and unite the rabblle of the demonrats into the White House. How do yall speel Mocheele? Now she will love to take everybodys guns. lol.
> View attachment 100111
> .


Mr. "Hillary Clinton is the moral choice"?......Cheeto boy? lol....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Senator Cruz is absolutely right. I certainly would not vote for Trump 2020 if he signs any gun control into law. Trump would be a very large traitor at that point.
> 
> https://www.rollcall.com/news/ted-cruz-trump-deal-democrats-gun-control-lead-conservatives-stay-home-2020


 And this is how the DNC wins. Trump is backed in a corner he has to at lest work with back round checks. Let the courts sort it out. But blame trump and had the WH to Warren will be a great move.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> And this is how the DNC wins. Trump is backed in a corner he has to at lest work with back round checks. Let the courts sort it out. But blame trump and had the WH to Warren will be a great move.


He will not work with back ground checks and he is on record just in the past week saying he opposes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The deplorables need to stick together around here.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I think he will fold like a $3.00 lawn chair. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I think he will fold like a $3.00 lawn chair. I hope I am wrong.


What other areas have he folded on? I am not worried about back ground checks at all, but I still have some doubt about Red Flag Laws.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> What other areas have he folded on? I am not worried about back ground checks at all, but I still have some doubt about Red Flag Laws.


I am not worried about UBC. I live with that type of thing here. We also have Redflag. Those have screwed up innocent peoples lives. But I heard he is considering Redflag laws. If he gets enough pressure I'm afraid he will fold. To even talk about them tonight with the GOP like Fox News mentioned is a move against the 2 A.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Yes there are. In Texas they are called emergency 72 hour mental dententions. In my old job..I carried he paperwork around in the ditty bag. All I needed was some credible person to be willing to write a short narrative alleging how the perp had threatened to do harm to themselves or others..and have it notarized...which I happened to be a notary republican for that kind stuff...lol. Then the propbem child got trussed up and delivered to the nut ward at the big Country Hospital..and gave the nutty mental health pros time to figure out what kinda loose screw they had. Had a few beat me back to town after the nuts said they werent dangergous. They got some to thinking right...and others shipped off somewhere..not sure on that since Reagan shut down most of the nut housees. If the bad boy had guns..if the HMFIC said take em..we took em. lol. Did take a few from time to time. Our old chief was a gun hater so sure they got turned into scrap metal. lol.


Here in Florida that is called the Baker Act, after the law that allows it. It allows holding a person for up to 72 hours for mental evaluation. It is most often used by family members.
We have had it in place for decades.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> He will not work with back ground checks and he is on record just in the past week saying he opposes.


Trump changes his mind as often as most people change their underwear.
Didn't he say the same thing about bump stocks?

I have tried real, real hard. But, frankly, I do not believe one thing he says.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@rice paddy daddy I'm not a one issue voter. But even if I were (voting for the 2nd only), I have to think not voting for Trump might be cutting off my nose to spite my face. Because there's such a thing as voting for the lesser of two evils. Isn't Trump better than any of the other viable options? Especially with regard to where you are in Florida, because getting pretty purple politically speaking. Could turn to blue (Dems) one of these days.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Whatever happens, I'm ready.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> @rice paddy daddy I'm not a one issue voter. But even if I were (voting for the 2nd only), I have to think not voting for Trump might be cutting off my nose to spite my face. Because there's such a thing as voting for the lesser of two evils. Isn't Trump better than any of the other viable options? Especially with regard to where you are in Florida, because getting pretty purple politically speaking. Could turn to blue (Dems) one of these days.


Trump is really "helping" with changing the politics of my state. We already had enough refugees from the Northeast moving here and bringing their liberal politics. Too damn many. This is why Trump barely won the state in 2016.
When he eliminated the state income tax deduction, they began moving here even faster. Florida has no state income tax. Thanks, Trump.
Florida USED to be part of the conservative South. In my lifetime we have gone from Robert E. Lee's birthday being a state holiday to where we are today. Heck, I'd move three miles and live in Georgia if they didn't love to tax everything.

Now that you mention it, what has Trump done for the average American?
His "tax cut" MAY have increased a workers paycheck by a few dollars, but it has also given us a record deficit. I thought Republicans were for reducing the deficit.
Reducing illegal immigration? Building the border wall? Nope.
Reducing federal regulations? Yes he has, but has that benefited the AVERAGE American? Oh, I can buy regular lightbulbs again? Gee whiz.
Strong economy? Yes, but that has not made anything cheaper or easier for me.

BUT, I will give him BIG credit for installing Federal judges that will uphold the Constitution and not legislate from the bench. That benefit will last for decades.

If the Dems get in and try to take away guns, I see major noncompliance. If they try, like Beto Boy threatened tonight, to "come and take them" I see major noncompliance among police, too. Especially after they begin getting shot in the process.

I have many times voted for "the lesser of two evils", but I draw the line at gun grabbers.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump is really "helping" with changing the politics of my state. We already had enough refugees from the Northeast moving here and bringing their liberal politics. Too damn many. This is why Trump barely won the state in 2016.
> When he eliminated the state income tax deduction, they began moving here even faster. Florida has no state income tax. Thanks, Trump.
> Florida USED to be part of the conservative South. In my lifetime we have gone from Robert E. Lee's birthday being a state holiday to where we are today. Heck, I'd move three miles and live in Georgia if they didn't love to tax everything.
> 
> ...


I am right there with ya RPD. I have, for far to long, been forced to vote for the lesser of two evils. I voted for the lesser of two evils when I voted for Trump the first time and he has remained true to his word on the court appointments, a major issue for me in protecting 2A, and not so much on the other issues. If Trump Negotiates a deal I will have trouble justifying him as the lesser evil. I always looked at him as a stop gap measure against a socialist take over anyways. I believe in any case that he will be the last president that can call himself republican. (We all know he is not) I am hoping he stands pat and enforces the laws already on the books. That saves me the decision in 2020, but I have a feeling he is looking for some kinda deal. I don't see 2020 as a lock like some do, if he makes a deal, he's toast.

Still, In listening to some of what those fool socialists have in store for this country, particularly in regards to 2A, I see bad shit on the horizon if any one of them gets the big chair. If they come after the guns, there will be bloodshed, and if they install their socialist policies (Free shit for All) there will be financial collapse and civil war. On either front, I don't like what I see.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I just went to a Trump rally and second amendment rights were spoken of several times.

Trump is well aware that it is a key point among us. He intends on winning.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I just went to a Trump rally and second amendment rights were spoken of several times.
> 
> Trump is well aware that it is a key point among us. He intends on winning.


Let us hope so my friend, let us hope so. As long as he stands true on 2A I will take four more years reprieve from the socialists. Either way, be it 2020, or 2024, men will have to make hard decisions.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I am not worried about UBC. I live with that type of thing here. We also have Redflag. Those have screwed up innocent peoples lives. But I heard he is considering Redflag laws. If he gets enough pressure I'm afraid he will fold. To even talk about them tonight with the GOP like Fox News mentioned is a move against the 2 A.


As Cruz said, if Trump actually signs nation wide Red Flag legislation into law, he will not have a second term.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump changes his mind as often as most people change their underwear.
> Didn't he say the same thing about bump stocks?
> 
> I have tried real, real hard. But, frankly, I do not believe one thing he says.


Bump Stocks is the one thing that he has supported thus far that is a fail. It was not through legislation. Some think that the bump stock ban could be undone after the SCOTUS hears and rules on a case that they have accepted about Fed agencies being able to use discretion versus follow the rule of the law.
Trump throws stuff out all of the time to troll and fool the fool. He regularly walks things back. It is planful.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Here in Florida that is called the Baker Act, after the law that allows it. It allows holding a person for up to 72 hours for mental evaluation. It is most often used by family members.
> We have had it in place for decades.


RPD, Florida ALREADY, has Red Flag law.

They can come to Your house, without a warrant. Could be a roomate you pissed off, 12 months ago, a neighbor you told to leave your posted property......

THEN, they WILL take Your firearms. YOU will have to prove you are innocent. No due process.

Case in Florida courts NOW. A man with the same NAME, as a Red Flagged individual, gets his guns taken/rights abused. He has no recourse.

https://www.ammoland.com/2019/08/florida-man-has-firearms-rights-taken-away-over-mistaken-identity/#axzz5zJobv1GR

That is Florida, NOW, that is FACT.

Reason I did a thread on RED Flag laws, which has TWO responses so far.

Anybody else in State of Florida have same/similar name as You? Get ready for the brown shirts.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/political-news-topics/117733-red-flag-laws.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> RPD, Florida ALREADY, has Red Flag law.
> 
> They can come to Your house, without a warrant. Could be a roomate you pissed off, 12 months ago, a neighbor you told to leave your posted property......
> 
> ...


I do not agree with red flag laws either.
Florida wrote ours in a knee jerk reaction to the school shooting, so they could say they were "doing something".
It clearly violates the 4th and 5th Amendment to the Constitution.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do not agree with red flag laws either.
> Florida wrote ours in a knee jerk reaction to the school shooting, so they could say they were "doing something".
> It clearly violates the 4th and 5th Amendment to the Constitution.


the 2nd and 6th too.

Where is NRA, or for that matter ACLU?

SOMEONE, needs to bring ALL these laws to court, to the SCOTUS. I sure don't have the $$$$.

They should ALL be struck down, not just guns, but Americans citizens constitutional rights.

Then the asshats who voted/approved these laws, should be removed from office. ALL violated oath of office. Their votes are void.

Wayne at NRA is buying new EXPENSIVE silk panties instead of working on this. Think about that NRA members? I left NRA when they endorsed Lon Horuchi ~ 1998


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When are politicians going to stop pussy-footing around with this threat of the vote crap?

How about this...
You keep pressing us, and we won't respond with a vote.
We will respond with a revolution, and there will be blood.
They don't get it.
Until this becomes their warning message, they just don't get it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump is really "helping" with changing the politics of my state. We already had enough refugees from the Northeast moving here and bringing their liberal politics. Too damn many. This is why Trump barely won the state in 2016.
> When he eliminated the state income tax deduction, they began moving here even faster. Florida has no state income tax. Thanks, Trump.
> Florida USED to be part of the conservative South. In my lifetime we have gone from Robert E. Lee's birthday being a state holiday to where we are today. Heck, I'd move three miles and live in Georgia if they didn't love to tax everything.
> 
> ...


Not saying he's perfect, I probably wouldn't like him as much as I do if the other side didn't hate him so much. Right after he got into office remember the protests? What a joke. Then there were all these witches casting spells against him. Crazy. But for anyone who decides not to vote in 2020 and if the Democrats get someone in the White House, no complaining.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope, won’t complain.
I’ll be cleaning my battle rifles and sharpening bayonets. 
We are already in a Civil War, the shooting just hasn’t started yet.

Yet.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@rice paddy daddy


> rice paddy daddy : BUT, I will give him BIG credit for installing Federal judges that will uphold the Const


Indeed. What's happened since Trump appointed these judges? They voted down the workers requirement financially support any unions with which they disagree on moral grounds.

Another good decision: remember that guy who refused to decorate a same sex wedding cake? US Supreme court sided with the baker---by a narrow margin.

Another good decision: voted down the law saying pro-life pregnancy centers (in crazy Cali state law) which compelled them t o advertise at their expense local abortion mills in the area.

These too are basic freedoms that matter and which would--I am sure--have been taken away had Hillary gotten into office.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Something I don't understand,how can "enhanced"background checks be able to function?.if a person has mental problems and wants a firearm,how can a background check operate.the person with mental problems may be under a doctors care,there still is a Dr.patient relationship.am I wrong?.so unless the Dr.reports the patient to authorities patient record will not show up.if reported,thats a violation of a constitutional right.right?. 

Realize that not all people with a issue is under are under a doctors care but,what about the ones that are?.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

double post


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And there ya go. How is it the need to "Do Something" always means restricting more of our rights. I will be very curious to see just how much of *OUR RIGHTS* he gave up to cut a deal. :vs_mad:

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/gun-co...t-week-but-substance-is-a-mystery-2019-09-14/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Lon the assain, a trained FBI Sniper was < 100 yds away


Yeah, and the SOB bragged about it in the next sniper class he attended in

Glynco Georgia.

The others in the FLETC class were disgusted with his bragging.

Hitting her was not an accident that was the propaganda of the day,

He was not aiming at someone else as was proposed.

I heard this directly from someone who was present in the classroom when it

was said.

Hell, I am old but at 100 yards I can still put 5 rounds in a dime with my bolt

gun.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, and the SOB bragged about it in the next sniper class he attended in
> 
> Glynco Georgia.
> 
> ...


2008 NRA/American Hunter, ran a FULL PAGE HS Precision ad, featuring, Lon Horuchi.

That is when I left NRA, *for good*. I contacted NRA about the ad, they were fine with it.

Ad should have said:

"At HS Precision...We provide a platform so stable for your rifle that you'll be able to shoot a woman in the head while she's standing in the doorway of her own residence armed only with her 10 month old baby!'" "Ask our spokes model, Lon Horuchi, he has field experience!"

So I stopped pissing my money away, to the NRA!

How is that Wayne LaPierre thing going with NRA? Have they tossed his greedy arse out yet? Got back to gun rights? I see no action on Red Flag laws. But they are butt hurt by city of SF.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know, I saw the NRA ad, made me sick.
I do not belong to them, dropped out when they let the feds take the machine guns.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, You all know now how two former NRA members feel, and reasons why they left.

I don't hate the NRA, they still do some good things, but political hacks running the show need to go. 

They should also do a FULL PAGE AD to apologize , to Randy Weaver. 

The compromises the NRA supported, have cost us our rights. If you decide to renew, ask them for some grease, when you bend over.......

Life members I'm sorry, it's not the NRA you joined. If they come back to principles, and not expensive silk panties for Wayne, maybe people will join again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well, You all know now how two former NRA members feel, and reasons why they left.
> 
> I don't hate the NRA, they still do some good things, but political hacks running the show need to go.
> 
> ...


And yet, they seem to be the only gun rights organization that has been effective in standing up to anti-gunners.

The Leftists have labeled the NRA a "terrorist organization" but never even mention GOA or others. THAT tells me they are being effective in looking out for our rights. Where are the others?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And yet, they seem to be the only gun rights organization that has been effective in standing up to anti-gunners.
> 
> The Leftists have labeled the NRA a "terrorist organization" but never even mention GOA or others. THAT tells me they are being effective in looking out for our rights. Where are the others?


It's sort of like the alternatives to Farcebook and Twits. The titans suck the air from freedom-loving alternatives.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And yet, they seem to be the only gun rights organization that has been effective in standing up to anti-gunners.
> 
> The Leftists have labeled the NRA a "terrorist organization" but never even mention GOA or others. THAT tells me they are being effective in looking out for our rights. Where are the others?


Respectfully RPD, to me that is liked voting for a RINO, again, and again, and again... and expecting change for the better. Want a few Senators/Reps names too?

NRA members have to assert themselves and get a sinking ship , bailed out. It Won't be with Wayne in $100 panties/$1000 suits he "needs" for political functions. Last good man they had was Heston.

Besides siding with Lon Horuchi, NRA has been pretty much AWOL for 30-40 years in the whole Northeast USA. When I grew up, almost every kid skipped school first week of deer season. Now they can't have a firearm. We brought our guns to school, hunting on the way, and back home.

I'm not proud of who gets elected in NE USA, but I vote and do my best.

We have 3 Constitutional carry States: Vt (since it was a State 1790), NH and ME. Low crime, or lower crime ever since.

I've LOTS of friends in upstate/rural NY that have been screwed. NRA is AWOL there big time.

Sorry I'm pissed off.

As said, I don't hate NRA, but sorely disappointed. of NRA Response???

P.S. I WILL try to forward this to, Wayne. When he gets his $100 pink panties changed, I MIGHT hear back.

Last time, NRA was AWOL on Lon Horuchi, for quite a while. Why was That???? Wayne? Wayne?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I will gladly remain one of the 6+ million NRA members supporting the 2nd Amendment.

And just so I'm clear - if Trump caves in to the Dems on gun control, I will go to the polls on election day and vote straight (R) on all down ballot races while leaving President totally blank.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, I will gladly remain one of the 6+ million NRA members supporting the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> And just so I'm clear - if Trump caves in to the Dems on gun control, I will go to the polls on election day and vote straight (R) on all down ballot races while leaving President totally blank.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Report: Trump Will Not Support Universal Background Check Bill


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/09/16/report-trump-will-not-support-universal-background-check-bill/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am waiting to see what actually comes out of the White House on this. Red Flag Laws will be problematic for me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

More problematic for me would be universal back ground checks, because that would require registration of all firearms now in existence.
I’m not registering any gun with any government, local state or federal.
I feel sorry for those living in states where you have to petition the government for a “ permission card” and then register each weapon you buy on top of that.


----------

